# Noona



## PerlaPearl

Hello, I wanted to know how to write noona in korean and where I could search for a nice calligraphy. Please dont google it xd it's for a tattoo

PD: I know it should be unnie, but I like noona xd
PD2: sorry for my english


----------



## CharlesLee

Hola, I don't speak Spanish but I do English.

So you can write Noona as *누나 *in Korean.

A nice calligraphy I could find was only one and the other work was zhuanke or sculpture.

한글서예와 아트

I don't think this site allows me to upload that picture so I left a link.


----------



## PerlaPearl

CharlesLee said:


> Hola, I don't speak Spanish but I do English.
> 
> So you can write Noona as *누나 *in Korean.
> 
> A nice calligraphy I could find was only one and the other work was zhuanke or sculpture.
> 
> 한글서예와 아트
> 
> I don't think this site allows me to upload that picture so I left a link.



Thank you very much. Sorry I don't know where the picture is on that site. Does the word *누나 appear?*


----------



## CharlesLee

PerlaPearl said:


> Thank you very much. Sorry I don't know where the picture is on that site. Does the word *누나 appear?*



한글서예와 아트 is the link but I have already linked it for you.

Just tell me when you cannot see the pictures.


----------



## PerlaPearl

I'm so sorry but I d'ont get it ._. I see the pictures but I don't know where it writes *누나 *sorry again for my englis*h*


----------



## boomluck

Here is a link that provides tons of font that might interest you.
한글그림필기체, 폰트

I tried to give you a sample of some of them, but *wasn't able to upload image files* to this reply so I am just giving you how to do it.

Click on the link above.
Take a look at fonts.
Choose and download the font you like.
Type 누나, then try applying the font.

I wish I can help you better, but I guess this is the best I can now.


----------



## boomluck

PerlaPearl said:


> I'm so sorry but I d'ont get it ._. I see the pictures but I don't know where it writes *누나 *sorry again for my englis*h*



In the link CharlesLee gave, there are two 누나 written, but I guess it was hard for you to recognize the word because it was stylish.


----------



## PerlaPearl

boomluck said:


> In the link CharlesLee gave, there are two 누나 written, but I guess it was hard for you to recognize the word because it was stylish.


tyvm you've been so kind. I have a new tattoo idea now >.< (sorry again) I want the sentence: "Noona only". I mean: She is the only person that is really important in my life. Do you know how to write that sentence?


----------



## boomluck

It could be translated in various ways.

누나만 noona only, no one else is allowed.
누나뿐이야 noona is the only one, no one else matters.
누나밖에 없어 There is no one but noona.

Those are my suggestions, but please know that they can be translated differently depending on people.


----------



## PerlaPearl

boomluck said:


> It could be translated in various ways.
> 
> 누나만 noona only, no one else is allowed.
> 누나뿐이야 noona is the only one, no one else matters.
> 누나밖에 없어 There is no one but noona.
> 
> Those are my suggestions, but please know that they can be translated differently depending on people.



I choose the last one. Is there a sentence like that one but shorter?


----------



## boomluck

누나밖에 is the shorter version. This gives the idea that there might be 없어 omitted at the end.
누나밖에는 is another shorter version, and it has slightly different nuance. This gives more desperate idea, I think. For example, one loses all his/her family by accident, and says "이제 누나밖에는..." (sad)
(누나밖에 + 는 = 누나밖엔 the two combination of 밖에 and 는 can be abbreviated in one single word. This might be another shorter version.)

I wish I'd like to be more fancy on making phrases, but it's the limit now.


----------



## PerlaPearl

boomluck said:


> 누나밖에 is the shorter version. This gives the idea that there might be 없어 omitted at the end.
> 누나밖에는 is another shorter version, and it has slightly different nuance. This gives more desperate idea, I think. For example, one loses all his/her family by accident, and says "이제 누나밖에는..." (sad)
> (누나밖에 + 는 = 누나밖엔 the two combination of 밖에 and 는 can be abbreviated in one single word. This might be another shorter version.)
> 
> I wish I'd like to be more fancy on making phrases, but it's the limit now.


Thank you it's great! but I didn't understand the last sentence (the combinations), is it 밖에는 the result ??


----------



## boomluck

When there are more than two 조사 in a sentence, they sometimes can be combined together. (By the way, 조사 is like a preposition in English.) 

밖에 is one kind of 조사, and 는 is another kind of 조사. They both are 조사, and when they stick to each other, it becomes one single word. That's why 밖에 + 는 becomes 밖엔. It was just an explanation to give you detail about Hangul, but I guess I went too far. 

Don't mind. It's not important.


----------



## PerlaPearl

boomluck said:


> When there are more than two 조사 in a sentence, they sometimes can be combined together. (By the way, 조사 is like a preposition in English.)
> 
> 밖에 is one kind of 조사, and 는 is another kind of 조사. They both are 조사, and when they stick to each other, it becomes one single word. That's why 밖에 + 는 becomes 밖엔. It was just an explanation to give you detail about Hangul, but I guess I went too far.
> 
> Don't mind. It's not important.



ok so 누나밖에 and 누나밖에는 are the two options in your penultimate post, there are no three options, am I right?


----------



## boomluck

PerlaPearl said:


> ok so 누나밖에 and 누나밖에는 are the two options in your penultimate post, there are no three options, am I right?



Yes.


----------



## PerlaPearl

boomluck said:


> Yes.


ok thank so much for all you were so kind, helpul and very patient. My best wishes to you =')


----------

